# NHL predictions for playoffs and Stanley Cup finals for 2014?



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I know it's kinda early, but does anyone have any predictions? I'm hoping for another good series between Bruins and Penguins in the playoffs. I think Tampa Bay has a good chance of doing great in the playoffs, same with Montreal. Red Wings got a good team too. I kinda hope my 2nd favorite team the Flyers make it, but I'm doubtful with their goalie and defense still being an issue. 

For Western conference, with it not being as close as it is in the Eastern conference, im already guessing the Western Conference finals to be between the Ducks and Blackhawks. I really think Colorado has a good team and can make and do good in the playoffs if they just play like they did in the beginning of the season. Blues, Sharks, and Kings all are playing well and have potential to do good in the playoffs. I really can't stand Tyler Seguin and his attitude (knowing the way that he was with the Bruins), but I think him and the Stars have potential as well this year

Altogether for the Stanley Cup finals I'm calling it to be between the Bruins and Ducks. And I'm not just saying that because of the Bruins being my favorite team. I really think the Bruins have a great team and just gotta keep it up, despite Seidenberg being out the rest of the season. It would be kinda cool to have a rematch of last years Stanley Cup Finals. That was a great series!! But things could change during the year, and my predictions could all be wrong by then haha. 

What do all the hockey fans on here think? Anything I'm missing? Agree or disagree with me on anything?


----------



## Eimaj (Aug 2, 2006)

Mason for the Flyers has been pretty solid actually. And now they are starting to score. But, they will choke in the playoffs like usual.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Eimaj said:


> Mason for the Flyers has been pretty solid actually. And now they are starting to score. But they will choke in the playoffs like usual.


Yeah they are improving I will give them that, but like you said, they will choke in the playoffs. It kills me to say that, but they will choke. i still think they have issues that need to be worked on with defense and all


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

I think St. Louis might finally break through in the playoffs this year. So that's my pick from west. Happy to say Bruins are looking good in the east. I fear losing Seidenberg for the season might prove an issue in the playoffs though.

The new divisional playoff format should make for some interesting series, that's for sure


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

yesterdays said:


> I think St. Louis might finally break through in the playoffs this year. So that's my pick from west. Happy to say Bruins are looking good in the east. I fear losing Seidenberg for the season might prove an issue in the playoffs though.
> 
> The new divisional playoff format should make for some interesting series, that's for sure


St. Louis is doing great out there. its been a while since we have seen them do this good

And yes i really hope they can still pull through with Seidenberg out. As long as Bergeron doesnt get injured during the season, but as we saw in the Stanley Cup finals, no injury can stop Saint Patrice haha


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

MissWorthless said:


> St. Louis is doing great out there. its been a while since we have seen them do this good
> 
> And yes i really hope they can still pull through with Seidenberg out. As long as Bergeron doesnt get injured during the season, but as we saw in the Stanley Cup finals, no injury can stop Saint Patrice haha


Yea that's true about Bergy :yes


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

yesterdays said:


> Yea that's true about Bergy :yes












Hahaha


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Honestly I could see it being the exact same final 4 as last year.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Flyers win every series 4-0 and win. Nobody stands a chance against the flyers when Claude Giroux (aka the greatest player to ever play the game ever and forever) is on their side


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Limmy said:


> Flyers win every series 4-0 and win. Nobody stands a chance against the flyers when Claude Giroux (aka the greatest player to ever play the game ever and forever) is on their side


Do Flyers even play defense? lol


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

MissWorthless said:


> I know it's kinda early, but does anyone have any predictions? I'm hoping for another good series between Bruins and Penguins in the playoffs. I think Tampa Bay has a good chance of doing great in the playoffs, same with Montreal. Red Wings got a good team too. I kinda hope my 2nd favorite team the Flyers make it, but I'm doubtful with their goalie and defense still being an issue.
> 
> For Western conference, with it not being as close as it is in the Eastern conference, im already guessing the Western Conference finals to be between the Ducks and Blackhawks. I really think Colorado has a good team and can make and do good in the playoffs if they just play like they did in the beginning of the season. Blues, Sharks, and Kings all are playing well and have potential to do good in the playoffs. I really can't stand Tyler Seguin and his attitude (knowing the way that he was with the Bruins), but I think him and the Stars have potential as well this year
> 
> ...


I think you'll see the Bruins make a trade for a top 4 defenseman. With them being able to place Seidenberg's salary on Long Term Injury Replacement, they'll be able to use some of their young talent to bring someone in, a shut-down defenseman. (They're my favourite team, too).

My final 4: St. Louis vs LA in the West and Pittsburgh vs Boston in the East.

Boston vs St. Louis in a rematch of the 1970 Stanley Cup final. Boston wins, again.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Limmy said:


> Flyers win every series 4-0 and win. Nobody stands a chance against the flyers when Claude Giroux (aka the greatest player to ever play the game ever and forever) is on their side


Not good enough for Team Canada though. 

My best friend irl played against G, when he was in the Central Junior Hockey League, prior to going to the Quebec Major Junior league. Well, he didn't so much play against him as he just sat on the bench and watched him play...but still cool.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

M0rbid said:


> Do Flyers even play defense? lol


who needs defense when you got Giroux?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the Canucks are going to win it all ( I wish).

I just always get frustrated because the Canucks **** up at the end of every season.


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

the cheat said:


> I think you'll see the Bruins make a trade for a top 4 defenseman. With them being able to place Seidenberg's salary on Long Term Injury Replacement, they'll be able to use some of their young talent to bring someone in, a shut-down defenseman. (They're my favourite team, too).
> 
> My final 4: St. Louis vs LA in the West and Pittsburgh vs Boston in the East.
> 
> Boston vs St. Louis in a rematch of the 1970 Stanley Cup final. Boston wins, again.


Yeah the trade you mentioned does seem quite likely. I personally would HATE any of Krug, Dougie or Bartkowski getting traded.

Would like that final, and outcome!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

yesterdays said:


> Yeah the trade you mentioned does seem quite likely. I personally would HATE any of Krug, Dougie or Bartkowski getting traded.
> 
> Would like that final, and outcome!


Krug and Dougie are there to stay. Bartowski could be involved in a trade for someone like Dan Giradi, though. The Bruins won't trade for a defenseman who is under contract after this year and Giradi is the only potential unrestricted free agent who makes sense. There are others, but most play for likely playoff teams who will want to hold onto them.

And after the Bruins performances against Anaheim and LA the past few nights...time to make a move for D-help. Also need Loui back, quickly.


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

Girardi would be just huge. Yep, this road trip sure has been horrid so far. 

Loui is needed not just back but back and improved, imo. Don't think he's been that bad but certainly would expect more from him.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

As a Rangers fan I would do cartwheels if they trade Girardi. He's not same player from 3 years ago.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

yesterdays said:


> Girardi would be just huge. Yep, this road trip sure has been horrid so far.
> 
> Loui is needed not just back but back and improved, imo. Don't think he's been that bad but certainly would expect more from him.


It has been bad but surprisingly I am not too disappointed. I consider the time of year, the injuries to the team, and a Western road trip against 3 of the 6 best teams in the NHL...and I've watched the games and liked some of what I've watched. Tuukka hasn't been too good and our penalty kill has fallen apart without Seidenberg. Just gotta remember the current roster isn't the roster we will enter the playoffs with, in April. The season is a grind, for sure.

I hate to second guess Claude Julien because every time I've wanted him fired, he's turned the ship around drastically. But I think having Bergeron and Eriksson on the same line is kind of redundant. It would seem crazy to put Loui on the 3rd line with Spooner and Soderberg, but Boston is one of those rare teams where the 3rd line doesn't play typical 3rd line minutes. Most 3rd lines get 10-12 minutes a game but Claude could easily give the top 3 lines between 16-20 minutes a game, if they were all spread out like that. And Smith has developed something with Bergeron and Marchand.



M0rbid said:


> As a Rangers fan I would do cartwheels if they trade Girardi. He's not same player from 3 years ago.


Yeah but that whole team isn't the same as it was 3 years ago. They were legit contenders for like...10 minutes...not sure what happened but I know I was scared of them, as a Bruins fan. Not anymore though.

Girardi is the perfect fit for Boston's top 4, he blocks a ton of shots like Seidenberg does, penalty kill, all that stuff. It depends on what the Rangers would be asking for, I guess...if they want a significant roster player, forget it. Krug, Dougie and Spooner are going nowhere.

Available players/prospects: Matt Bartowski, Alex Khokhlachev, Jordan Caron, etc. And draft picks. Two of those three players and Boston's 1st rounder this year should be a fair deal but I'm just an arm-chair GM.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Feeling good about the Bruins from the east given how weak the conference is (and I'm a Bruins fan ofcourse). Losing Seidenberg will hurt, but I agree they will likely make a trade. I'm thinking Mark Stuart or Dan Girardi. They have plenty of pieces to make a deal. Pittsburgh is a threat, and they've cleaned things up defensively a lot, but will Fleury show up in the playoffs? 

West is tough, wouldn't be at all shocked if the cup final is a rematch from last year, but I really have a good feeling about the Blues this time as well. Lots of good teams in the west though.


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

the cheat: 
Nothing to add really, agree with all of this. I would like to see Smith continue on the 2nd line too after Loui is back.



Cam1 said:


> Feeling good about the Bruins from the east given how weak the conference is (and I'm a Bruins fan ofcourse). Losing Seidenberg will hurt, but I agree they will likely make a trade. I'm thinking Mark Stuart or Dan Girardi. They have plenty of pieces to make a deal. Pittsburgh is a threat, and they've cleaned things up defensively a lot, but will Fleury show up in the playoffs?
> 
> West is tough, wouldn't be at all shocked if the cup final is a rematch from last year, but I really have a good feeling about the Blues this time as well. Lots of good teams in the west though.


The west really does look tough. On another note, Fleury showing up really would be something new.


----------



## Neph (Nov 25, 2013)

I would love for the OPs prediction to come true.  My life is basically Ducks hockey, so I would go berzerk if they made it far this year. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't follow the NHL that well but I heard the Ducks were/are one a pretty impressive streak! 

The Stars's streak is kinda the opposite unfortunately. But regular season is not over yet. If we can stick it together, playoffs aren't out of reach yet.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Buffalo and Florida will meet in the ECF where the recently acquired Iginla will crash the net into Ryan Miller numerous times ala Lucic-style (as a tribute to his former teammate). Miller will shout at him "you'll never get to face Calgary in the Finals!" while Tim Thomas will let him know that his time in Boston was pretty sweet too. Buffalo in 4.

WCF: Edmonton vs. Calgary - The Battle of Alberta. The team that not many people care about (Calgary) will start off with a 2-0 series lead, but then Scrivens will stand on his head and play better than his former teammate Jones did in LA, shutting out the Flames for 4 straight games. Glencross will net 7 goals for Calgary in Game 5.


Stanley Cup Finals: The mighty Sabres will eliminate the powerhouse Oilers (who'll have quickly lost their comeback momentum from the WCF) in 5. Game 5 will be a very close one, but the Sabres will ultimately prevail with a score of 18-2. John Scott scores 4 goals for the 4th straight game in a row, and also manages to halt a potential fight between last years Lady Byng candidate Matt Moulson and Russia's favorite young diva Nail "Nails" Yakupov. Tyler Myers gets his 9th natural hat trick of the playoffs.

Conn Smythe will go to Zemgus Girgensons, who stoically doesn't care as the Conn Smythe trophy means nothing to him and his home country. Probably also because Conn Smythe is derived from "Conninius Smythiangen", with in Latvian translates to "retarded weasel".


Gary Bettman will trip and fall right before handing the cup over to new captain Matt Ellis, generating a viral video that eclipses Gangam Style and that other video on YouTube in views combined.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol


----------



## yesterdays (Dec 31, 2013)

Hahaha

5/5


----------

